# Bei Mouseover animiertes Gif starten



## i-mehl (5. Februar 2004)

Wie kann ich machen das wenn ich über ein Gif fahre das es losgeht.


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Februar 2004)

Ansich garnicht... es war wohl mal ursprünglich vorgesehen, in GIFs eine Verarbeitung von Events einzubauen, daraus ist anscheinend aber nix geworden 

Als Workaround könntest du standardmässig eine nicht-animierte Version des Gif in die Seite einbinden. Beim mouseover des Gif tauschst du dieses dann mit Javascript durch die animierte Version aus.


----------



## Xaicon (6. Februar 2004)

Es ist nur über ein umweg möglich:

Du brauchst dafür 2 GIFs:
Ein GIF nur mit dem ersten Bild der Animation, allso ein starres GIF.
und eines mit der kompletten Animation,

Dann kann man per Javascript bei mouseover die Bilder austauschen.
Achte aber darauf dass das Animierte GIF nicht zu gross ist, da es sonst zeitverzögert einsetzt.


```
<img src="starres.gif" (das GIF ohne Animation wird geladen)
           onMouseOver="this.src='animiertes.gif';" (die Animation wird geladen bei mouseover)
           onMouseOut="this.src='starres.gif';">  (das GIF ohne Animation wird wieder geladen wenn der cursor auserhalb vom Bild ist)
```


----------

